
Stali: statically linked Linux distribution - ashitlerferad
http://www.infoworld.com/article/3048737/open-source-tools/stali-distribution-smashes-assumptions-about-linux.html
======
brudgers
Past discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7261559](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7261559)

Home: [http://sta.li/](http://sta.li/)

------
aeorgnoieang
This could be very handy for some thin-client boxes I've got. I've got a
mostly-minimal Ubuntu install but it's filled almost all of the 1 GB of disk
space.

